# Problem never had a sex drive



## hockey_mom (Oct 23, 2008)

I am a 42 yr old woman who has never had a sex drive,I have no sexual desire,never had an orgasm with a man except when I use a vibrator so I know that I am capable of having one.
I am separated but just started dating a man.I don't want this to be a problem in my new relationship.What can I do?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It may be a chemical imbalance (talk to your doctor)

It might be an emotional issue (depends on how they romance you.)

It might be the lovers chosen.

It might be a psychological issue deep embedded in you, or stress to try to have one.

draconis


----------



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

draconis said:


> It may be a chemical imbalance (talk to your doctor)
> 
> It might be an emotional issue (depends on how they romance you.)
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## LauraR (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Hockey Mom,
Fortunately, there are safe nonprescription and prescription solutions (below), many of which have been proven in published studies to increase a woman’s sex drive. Just be aware that figuring out how to increase the female sex drive is complicated because the desire to make love is influenced by so many factors including physical, emotional, relationship satisfaction, and the setting you are in. Possible causes of low sex drive in women include stress or anxiety, medications (anti-depressants, birth control pills) complexity of health issues (Diabetes, MS, cancer) and fatigue.

Of course, you should talk with your doctor. But here is a list of possible steps you can take:
• Have your doctor check your thyroid function.
• Check out the side effects of any medications that you may be taking.

• Zestra (nonprescription)
Two placebo-controlled studies published in the Journal of Sex and Marital Therapy showed that this blend of botanicals (including borage seed and evening primrose oils, Angelica root and vitamins C and E) provided a significant increase in arousal, desire, genital stimulation, ability to orgasm and pleasure. The treatment also worked equally well on women using SSRI antidepressant medicines.

• Hormone Therapies (prescription only)
Localized estrogen therapy - Placing estrogen directly into the vagina soothes vaginal tissue, and allows the secretions necessary for comfortable sex. They are available as suppository tablets, creams, or "rings," which sit inside the vagina and give off small doses of the hormone over time.
Compounded testosterone cream - Some pharmacies that make medicine from scratch offer testosterone creams and gels, but you'll need a doctor’s prescription.

• Vitamin E (nonprescription)
When used locally in the vagina it can help rehydrate tissue and may possibly increase sensation.


----------

